# Using bathroom under litterpan



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

So I recieved a Carolina Storm Wheel and so far it seems like Nitzy loves it. Except...She keeps going poo, and tonight pee, UNDER the litterpan which is also under the wheel. tonight I finally witnessed her wedge herself under, use the bathroom, then turn around so her head is poking out and just sit there. I took it off her and cleaned up because I didn't want her sitting in ickies. But...Is this okay? =/ Perhaps she just likes using that corner for the bathroom. I'm going to try moving the wheel to another corner.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Sounds like she may like her privacy while going potty! :lol: 
Hedgehogs,you got to love em!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Too funny...UNDER the litterpan.
Yup, you gotta love 'em!


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Sooo. She's taking the habit to sleep under her litter pan always now. but she's only been doing this since I've been keeping her heat lamp on at night (I turn it on and off throughout the day since I don't have a thermostat ) so I'm thinking maybe she's too warm. I do have a thermometer, and the temp stays around 23. Going to experiment and turn it off half way through the night and see what she does. Silly girly. And she actually pulled the litterpan out from under the wheel. =/


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

What do you put in the litterpan? Maybe she doesn't like the texture. 

Do you have an igloo? Empty tissue box? Maybe she wants a rigid hiding structure to sleep in?

I'm interested in what she does if you change it's location too.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

I was just using an empty litter pan. Hadn't been able to go out and buy yesterday's news, but it helps keep the liner cleaner. I do have an igloo. She's been sleeping in it prior to this. Both times she's slept under the pan, it's been in a different place. The first time was in the corner up against the walls, then I realized she likes running around everything, so I moved it more into the middle. I'm going put some meal worms into her bed before I leave her for the night, too(along with turning off the CHE in the middle of the night). Try and bribe her. :3


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

She still insists on sleeping under it some nights. Except.. She's digging furiously at the liner now. I'll wake up and there will be bits of fabric everywhere, stuck to her spines... I am trying out a corner litter with stuff in it for her to dig around in, but she just pushes it out of the corner. -.- I don't know how to get her to stop this... help! She also lost a lot of quills last night (last night was the most she's dug at the liner) Like, maybe 10? I'll usually find one or two. Also, she stopped using the bathroom under it.


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

How old is Nitzy?

Maybe it's an allergic reaction? 
Has anything else been introduced to the cage lately?
What kind of Liner is it? 

have you added wood the the cage lately? 
Quill loss is sometimes a symptom of mites.. And sometimes the mites make them aggitated (excessive digging).


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

When I got her, I was told she was "about a year", soo, add 2ish months. Also, the spot she's digging in is under her litterpan where she likes to hide. 

I don't think an allergic reaction. Been washing her stuff the same, the only thing that I introduced within the last couple days were a tunnel (she seems to love it), and the corner litter. 

No new foods or anything. Been using the washroom just as much. I use fleece liners. She was only on shavings for about the first week she was here. 

No wood. We only have one wooden piece, which I did freeze before I would even let her go near it. And it was only in her cage one night to make the boyfriend feel better since he bought it.  Besides mites, i also didn't want to use it because all I could picture was her climbing up it and falling off. 

It's also getting a lot warmer here. -39 one night, and then almost above 0 the next day. So I think that might be an issue (boyfriend pointed that out). Weather seems to make them go nuts. :S


----------

